# error code:0x8004ff01



## charizan (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,
im trying to install Microsoft Security Essentials on a Windows 2008 R2 Enterprise server.
The MSE installation stops, and i get the error error code:0x8004ff01, unfortunately i didnt found a solution till now.
Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## iKarnt (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't have a server 2008 to test this on but try this. 

. On the "Start"*menu, click "Run"
. In the "Open"*box, type "msiexec /unreg", and then press ENTER.*
. On the "Start"*menu, click "Run".*
. In the "Open"*box, type "msiexec /regserver", and then press ENTER.
*


----------



## charizan (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you for your reply.
i've tried it but without any results. im still getting the same error!


----------

